# Gas stove info



## Solus2sail (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm interested in backing up my gas furnace with a gas stove.
It's not uncommon for power to be knocked out by wet heavy snows here in the northeast.
Where can I find unbiased reviews of gas stoves?
There are too many manufacturers all claiming best construction and performance.
This will be my first purchase and I don't want to make an expensive mistake.
I have a 1004sq/ft ranch that years ago had a wood stove (slate pad already in place).
It would have to vent to the rear where the exit pipe is approximately 22 inches off the floor. 
I am obviously concerned with cost, performance and longevity.
I would appreciate any assistance you folks might be able to offer me.
Solus


----------



## thechimneysweep (Aug 6, 2008)

Warning: this is a biased review.  And a shameless plug.  But good advice, nonetheless.

Check out the Hearthstone Sterling at http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/hssterlht.htm.  Rear direct vents at 21-1/2" to centerline off the floor.  Lifetime warranty.

Note: for direct vent, you'll need to install a conversion kit inside your existing wood chimney, as shown in drawing #6 at http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/hodvent.htm


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 11, 2008)

Ouch! 3000$ for a gas stove?


----------



## thechimneysweep (Aug 11, 2008)

$2400, in matte black.  Have you priced your Heritage lately?  It is now $2825.


----------



## RedRanger (Aug 12, 2008)

Go for one with high btu output that you can still turn down to 50% or less.  EG: 40k btu input that can be tuned down to 15k input is nice and controllable.  This way you`ve got the heat when you need it and can still minimize the heat during the shoulder seasons.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 12, 2008)

2400 for bare bones+350 to get a shiney one+325 for the blower+ a delivery charge + state sales tax etc. 

How many of our pickups have AM radios and vinyl floors? Yes, I see the entire HS line has gotten more expensive. Wow. The good news is that my woodstove is worth more than ever. 

Have all manufacturers hiked their prices so significantly? I admit to liking the HS line enough that the price hikes are even more of a blow.


----------

